# Gorsuch Sides with Liberals on Illegals



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The U.S. Supreme Court struck down a provision of federal law Tuesday that allows the deportation of foreign nationals convicted of certain felonies.

Justice Neil Gorsuch joined with the court's four liberals to strike down the law, in keeping with longstanding conservative anxieties about sweeping and imprecise grants of power to bureaucrats and regulators.

Justice Elena Kagan wrote the opinion for a five-member majority.

Gorsuch Joins Lefties In Deportation Case | The Daily Caller

This guy is a conservative who believes we have the national right to control immigration as the hundreds of years old Laws of Nations affirms we do?

Great. Just, great.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gorsuch’s name in Chinese is Plick.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The life long liberal appointed someone with his same views. WTF, did you expect?? Wait till it comes right down to it with gun control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> The life long liberal appointed someone with his same views. WTF, did you expect?? Wait till it comes right down to it with gun control.


Armed conflict?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nothing in Gorsuch's opinion leads one to believe that he is protecting an immigrant.

He believes he is upholding the necessity for a law to be specific before it can be applied. The law referenced in this case is not well defined, according to him.

Gorsuch's personal opinion starts on page 31: https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/15-1498_1b8e.pdf


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree, let's take the ambiguity out of the law. Let's make it absolutely crystal clear. Leave no doubt whatsoever. How about this: Your in this country illegally! Goodby! You are ordered forthwith to be taken to the border and forcibly, with extreme prejudice, thrown over said border into what ever shit hole country you came from. You will not pass go, you will not collect $200.00 dollars. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Nothing in Gorsuch's opinion leads one to believe that he is protecting an immigrant.
> 
> He believes he is upholding the necessity for a law to be specific before it can be applied. The law referenced in this case is not well defined, according to him.
> 
> Gorsuch's personal opinion starts on page 31: https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/15-1498_1b8e.pdf


I see where Gorsuch is going with that, but I am not inclined to quibble over the California version of burglary when it comes to aliens.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I agree, let's take the ambiguity out of the law. Let's make it absolutely crystal clear. Leave no doubt whatsoever. How about this: Your in this country illegally! Goodby! You are ordered forthwith to be taken to the border and forcibly, with extreme prejudice, thrown over said border into what ever shit hole country you came from. You will not pass go, you will not collect $200.00 dollars. :devil:


Supposedly, this person was a "permanent resident alien", but the law states such a person can be deported if they commit a "crime of violence".
That crime is what is not well defined.
Cali should change their law to flat out state that burglary of a home is a deportable offense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems they are getting to him. Expect more of it . He will likely not support the 2nd either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Seems they are getting to him. Expect more of it . He will likely not support the 2nd either.


You are our little ray of sunshine, my friend. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> You are our little ray of sunshine, my friend. :vs_laugh:


Yes he is a ray of sunshine isn't he. Sad thing is I fear he is right.
If Gorsuch is going to side with the left; what does that make of 
Trump's presidency? To me that was his one big win. Hillary 
didn't appoint a Supreme. I hope this is an anomaly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder what they'll do with this guy?
Illegal hits motorcyclist, accelerates and crushes man to death


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are our little ray of sunshine, my friend. :vs_laugh:


 Well look at Roberts. Once they get in the mix they get changed. If it is blackmail or just the water who knows. Look at how our so called Congress is doing along with the rest of the courts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When it comes to judges, I don't want somebody who "sides with X group".
I want somebody who accurately interprets the law, as it is written, and applies it fairly.

When it comes to SCOTUS justices, the concern you should have is, "did he fairly interpret the law and side with the constitution?"


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Supposedly, this person was a "permanent resident alien", but the law states such a person can be deported if they commit a "crime of violence".
> That crime is what is not well defined.
> *Cali should change their law to flat out state that burglary of a home is a deportable offense.*


LOLOL like that's gonna happen. :vs_lol:
Apparently even murder and rape is not a 'deportable offense', so sayeth Moonbeam.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Add the Supreme Court Justices (excluding Justice Clarence Thomas) to Slippy's List of Getting Rid of Every Freakin' Body in the Federal Government.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to trust Gorsuch this time, and I think that he will be good conservative over time.


----------

